# Sawing Out Half Round Stair Treads



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I took a job to saw out some stair treads. The guy wants them sawn from red oak makeing "half rounds" with a 14" "face", 4 to 8 feet long as the stairs is tapered from end to end... They are going in a timber frame barn my friend is building for a "cottage"... The building is already up and has an 18' tall stone fireplace in the "center" of the barn, going up through the ceiling. I heard that cost him 50K to have built. I already did some of them yesterday but i didn't have the "right" logs to finish the job and quit for the day.

I did manage to get into the woodlot today though. It took some searching to find "just the right red oak" to get the last two logs out of that would be the right diameter to finish the job. Once i had it down and bucked into two logs, i took my skidding tongs and skidded them both out where i could pick them up.







Now that they were out in the open, i picked both logs up and headed for the mill.






At the mill, i loaded the first log and sawed it through the center.






Once i had it sawn, i pulled the tractor up to the mill, and rolled both halves on the pallet forks.






With both halves on the forks, i headed to the pickup to put them in the bed.






The second log was a bigger problem, because it had a bit of flare on the butt.






I had to lower one end inbetween the bunks with the toe board, while raiseing the other end to get the "top" level and make the cut.






Once done, i set the bottom half on the bunks and sawed the taper out of it!






I finished the job today, so i'll be delivering the log steps tomorrow... Hope you liked the picts....

Rob


----------



## woodshop (Oct 31, 2006)

Very interesting Sawyer Rob... I like the way you use your "skidder" to flip the logs on your mill. How long are you going to let those pieces dry before they use them? Wonder how they will attach them to the stair frame.

Every time I see a setup like yours, I think of one day having enough space to do the same. 

Thanks for posting those for us.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks like this boy has all the right toys. Your the kid whose house I want to come play at.


----------



## The WoodButcher (Oct 31, 2006)

*You Go Rob*

Yeah..... man, you got it going on.  Great job:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 31, 2006)

Thats one hell of a wedge!!!!

Nice job.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 31, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Thats one hell of a wedge!!!!
> 
> Nice job.


That's a doorstop, Casey...and you should see the DOOR!

Nice work!!


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice work Rob
I have to go thru the same steps,sometimes I end up with some lumber left if I save just the center.Nice equipment.
Mark


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 2, 2006)

If you don't mind, what are you getting paid for those treads?


----------



## woodshop (Nov 2, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> If you don't mind, what are you getting paid for those treads?


I was wondering that also, but didn't wanna ask.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 2, 2006)

And don't forget to post some pics of the finsihed product. Or make that the finished project.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 2, 2006)

woodshop said:


> I was wondering that also, but didn't wanna ask.



I must be nosy.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't tell you what it cost the guy for the treads because that's only part of a "package deal". I still have to log 5 decent white pine tree's and saw them for him. (once he gives me a "materials list") The pine will be a wrap around porch on the barn/cottage that's 12' wide and 80' ? long.... He needs 3"x8"x14' rafters, and enough 1x6's to cover it all.... Once i get past those 5 tree's we will be makeing a "new deal" for what ever else that's needed to finish the job!

Then he asked if i would plane one side of the 1x6's next summer (they will be air dried by then) and T&G them for him.... (that's a seperate deal)

I'll post a pict. of what i got for payment later.... 

Rob


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 13, 2006)

> I'll post a pict. of what i got for payment later....



And, here's the picts i promiced!











I'm looking foreward to spending some time with it!!

Rob


----------



## woodshop (Nov 13, 2006)

Sawyer Rob said:


> And, here's the picts i promiced!


WOW... how come I never run into deals like that. Congrats... I too would love to "spend some time" learning the ropes on that. First thing I'd do it sell my cheapo Grizzly metal lathe (correction, pretend metal lathe compared to that) and then figure out a way to get it down the steps into my shop.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice... my imagination is going wild with visions of what I could make on that.


----------



## woodshop (Nov 14, 2006)

Two things guys like us need more of... tools & time


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 14, 2006)

Sawyer Rob said:


> And, here's the picts i promiced!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A time machine just what I've always wanted.


----------

